# what is your favorite bow company



## bowhunter-pa (May 6, 2005)

I know alot of people might disagree with my pick probably becasue most of them have never shot one but I really like browning bows becasue there very quiet, fast and there not very expensive,but thats my opinion.


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

I wounldn't know I've never shoot one


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

mathews
:wink:


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

peacock lumber, were i ge wood for my bows :wink:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hoyt


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hoyt all the way. I have heard good things about the Browning Illusion, and the other day i shot the Bowtech Allegiance, its a sweet bow and if I were going to get a bow other then a Hoyt it would be an Allegiance, maybe ill get one in addition to my Hoyt someday, Id like to have one, but Hoyt makes the best bow for my money.


----------



## loper28 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hoyt


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

OH DARN I FEEL ODD! I shoot a BOWTECH! But of course, only the best....


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

Hoyt


----------



## antihippie101 (Sep 7, 2005)

*fred bear*

fred bear all the way
mi first bow a hoyt it always had problems but it was old any way


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

my favorite bow was a pse. not a very good bow, but hey :teeth:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

antihippie101 said:


> mi first bow a hoyt it always had problems but it was old any way



what kind of problems? you say that on about every post but have not explained why... and you must realize that EVERY bow company will have some limited problems with a few bows... that is for the simple fact of human error...


----------



## TheTargetArcher (Oct 21, 2004)

martin is the way i go with the nitrous x cams


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

Bowtech for me :mg: :wink: :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## jtracker (Jul 10, 2005)

AR makes IMO the most hand shock free bows. If you haven't shot one you should try one sometime. The first time I shot one I didn't know I shot it. There THAT Good. So my vote is Archery Research :teeth:


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hoyt! :teeth:


----------



## thaDEERhunta21 (Sep 9, 2005)

hoyt


----------



## bowkillbilly (Mar 1, 2004)

*Favorite Bow Company*

Pse


----------



## 230FPS (Feb 17, 2005)

darton


----------



## lug (Nov 21, 2003)

DARTON


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

BowTech


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

Mathews

What else is there?


----------



## puddin (Aug 8, 2004)

bowtech all the way


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

trapshooter said:


> Mathews
> 
> What else is there?


HCA thats what! lol! i know i am going to get bashed for that but i like the speed and the light weight of the TSSR and the Sidewinder and all the other carbon bows.


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

i dont really have a favorite, i own martin and seneca and now im going to pick up an oneida soon, and possibly a darton too. the dealer that i go to is a hoyt/reflex dealer, so that kinda gives an idea as to how diverse my tastes are. but i guess i have not shot a ton of bows. always willing to try another though
cam


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

2 hoyts and a mathews Prefer the protec.


----------



## jmierek (Jan 14, 2005)

Alpine archery all the way :thumbs_up


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

High Country Archery
Iam with you hca1290 
light,fast & very quiet
I am well taken care of by HCA
Gregg


----------



## bowhuntkw (Jun 30, 2005)

Hoyt and forge



------------------------------------------------
Hoyt USA
Forge bow company
lone wolf stands
tru ball 
gold tip
junes custom archery


----------



## Fl. Boltslinger (Aug 23, 2005)

Oneida. 
I have a Screaming Eagle, Aero-Force, and Lite Force Mag


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Ben pearson or bowtech :thumbs_up


----------



## stevef (Oct 22, 2005)

Hoyt


----------



## Caliginis (Oct 20, 2004)

Definitely Martin!


----------



## PSEHunter18 (Oct 23, 2005)

*favorite bow company*

I would probably say mathews or pse.. im not trying to knock hoyt but all there new bows are dual cam and i havent had good luck with them


----------



## rossarcher34 (Aug 23, 2005)

*favorite*

ross and hoyt


----------



## gembi (Jun 20, 2005)

I like the reflex brand of bows. i have the excursion and it has yet to let me down. I havnt had ANY problems with it and so far im 3/3 with it; a deer, a javi, and a coyote all at about 30 yards


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

Hoyt all the way they kick ass !!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

i currently shoot a hoyt and love it but i shot the switchback and the outback and I'm gonna have to go with mathews.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm partial to Hoyt but have to admit there are many nice bows out there. It is a shame that Champion got into trouble with the cam patents. They built a really solid bow at a great price.


----------



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

of everything I've shot I liked Hoyt the best :teeth: 



~AK~


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

STSmansdaughter said:


> OH DARN I FEEL ODD! I shoot a BOWTECH! But of course, only the best....


yep same here BOWTECH ROCKS!!!


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Favorite Bow*

Hoyt UltraTec NUFF SAID


----------



## HoytHunterxx20 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Hoyt!!!*

hoyt The Whole Way Baby Wooohoooo


----------



## bowtechchampion (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bowtech Rocks*

I am Bowtech man. I have shot hoyt, pearson, ross, reflex. and the best is by far bowtech. but im kinda ticked that they dropped all there single cams. at least bowtechs binary system totaly beats hoyt cam 1/2.


----------



## Bowtech_05 (Nov 3, 2005)

*....*

ummmmmm.......Let say Bowtech!!!:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

MATHEWS..CATCH US IF YOU CAN
switchback at 70lbs and 27in draw
I ONLY SHOOT THE BEST


----------



## Andrewwilson19 (Nov 18, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> MATHEWS..CATCH US IF YOU CAN
> switchback at 70lbs and 27in draw
> I ONLY SHOOT THE BEST





LoL... I'm not going to comment on this one...LOL... But yea I Shoot HOYT USA ALL THE WAY.... 
*I ONLY SHOOT THE BEST....*


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

Hoyt & Martin!!


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*Hoyt*

Hoyt bows rox my sox.


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Oneida*

For me Oneida bows are the only way to go Joe


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Only the best MATHEWS!! No compotion.
:thumbs_up


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

Bowtech


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Bow*

I shoot a Hoyt right now, yeah they are behind and were. Archery Hall of fame took Randy Walk and Pete Shepley a long damn time to get there. Ol Matt done it in what 8 years. Parallel limbs, single cam, long riser short limbs. Who copied who. All the Cam and a Half is is a single cam in hiding. It has a draw stop on the bottom cam. So yeah Catch us if you can. Sounds about right. I will have a Switchback XT in Feb.


----------



## joeyw368 (Dec 27, 2004)

hoyt all the way


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

just_tim said:


> my favorite bow was a pse. not a very good bow, but hey :teeth:


Haha my first one was a PSE too. I found out the meaning behind the letters. There are three that worked for the bow I had. 
1: Pull, Shoot, Explode
2: Peices, Scattered, Everywhere
or the one I came up with
3: Peice of, S***, Enterprises

But It was expected It was a wally world special. Then went to browning it was ok, then to parker loved it and now theres no way ill leave my boys. 
MATHEWS ALL THE WAY BABY.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

*only one bow for me*

MATHEWS:tongue:


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

anyone who didn't say hoyt, must haven't shot one....or spent so much on their mathews that they have to be proud about it. lol hoyt guys might agree with me:thumbs_up


----------



## walleye69 (Dec 12, 2005)

*hoyt all the way*

I've shot a hoyt for three years and never had a problem and have won many tournaments and shot some deer.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

O ive shot a hoyt and Ive also picked carbon out of my arm on 3 different occasions from V-Tecs (i think wouldnt swear by it because I never asked). The first one the factory string broke. The second wasnt really the bows fault. Whoever setup the bow had down pressure on the arrow shaft at full draw (You know like the knock and rest were horibbly out of line somehow) and the arrow split at full draw. The third one the axle broke and that one stuck some glass in my hand. I guess hoyts just hate me cuz they sure like to explode next to me. But its not just hoyt I picked glass out of my arm from a martin once too. I just have bad luck I reckon but after the first 2 explosions I figured id better not shoot hoyt god only knows what would happen if I would have been shooting it. I love my Mathews and wouldnt shoot anything else and thats how yall feel about your hoyts and thats cool. Its all about personality.

Catch Us if you can.


----------



## 230FPS (Feb 17, 2005)

Bowtech all the way:tongue:


----------



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

Mathews all the way


----------



## dirt tester (Feb 4, 2005)

mathews


----------



## BowhuntnFanatic (Jan 12, 2006)

I will have to say Martin was my favorite but Parker has beat them and took the top spot they are so smooth and quite. Its awesome


----------



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

Reflex is mentioned once wat the deal Reflex rock for me


----------



## bowtechteen (Jan 19, 2006)

BOWTECH the best money can buy

:usa2: Support our Troops:Bowtech:usa2:


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Best*

I will take my Hoyt UltraTec hands down its such a great shooting bow.


----------



## wildhunter31 (Jan 20, 2006)

I love mathews and it to bad I dont have a job to be able to afford one


----------



## letmfly (Jan 21, 2006)

martin #1!!!


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

my bow company is *HOYT*


----------



## diamondarcher (Jan 22, 2006)

bowtech /diamond same company


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

*hoyt*

 hoyt is my brand of bows because my dad and I shoot them,my dad shoots a ultratec for target and a magnatec for hunting,me on the other hand use a rintec for both


----------

